# Τα βάσανα της ορολογίας των υπολογιστών



## dharvatis (Jul 25, 2014)

...ή «ο τεχνορολογιοφονιάς»


----------



## Palavra (Jul 25, 2014)

Διάβασα «το γκουλ» και μου πήρε λίγη ώρα μέχρι να καταλάβω ότι δεν εννοεί αυτό αλλά τον γκούγκλη.


----------



## dharvatis (Jul 25, 2014)

Εγώ δεν το κατάλαβα καν, το είδα στα σχόλια από κάτω (τα οποία έχουν κι αυτά πολύ γέλιο)


----------



## Zazula (Jul 25, 2014)

Για μένα ήταν εύκολο να καταλάβω το _γκουλ_, καθότι έχω ακούσει πολλούς μεγάλους σε ηλικία που δεν την παλεύουν με τα συμπλέγματα συμφώνων που περιλαμβάνουν λάμδα· έτσι π.χ. και _Λιντ_.


----------



## dharvatis (Jul 25, 2014)

Α, ναι, σωστά - _Λιντ_!


----------



## nickel (Jul 25, 2014)

Εγώ, από την άλλη, για πρώτη φορά συνειδητοποίησα πόσο κοντά είναι το _αντιβάιρους_ σε κολοβό βιολί.


----------



## SBE (Jul 27, 2014)

Τα σχόλια ναι, έχουν ενδιαφέρον. Το άρθρο δεν το καταλαβαίνω. Γιατί είναι λάθος το "ψωνίζω μέσω ιντερνετ"; Ή το "μπες στο κομπιούτερ"; Αφού κάποιοι έχουν κανονικό λογκίν στο λάπτοπ τους.


----------

